# Mattuk Tips 5000 posts



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Matt hits 5000 posts. From all the folks here at PT---we thank you for all your time and knowledge you share with us all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Dave for the very kind words. Its been a pleasure for me to chat with such great people who I learn so much from.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Matt, you definitely bring a different game to the table which has taught us all a lot.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats ol'chap,thanks for your knowledge, and wealth of pictures


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt You Da Man!! Just Like One Les said to the Other! LMBO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you chaps!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Matt. Thanks for all your knowledge and wealth of info. I enjoy reading about what goes on over in the U.K. Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Matt, always interested in your point of view and your experiences across the pond. Congrats!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and expertise with us and more importantly, being as friend...Congrats !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Here Here!







So does your 5000 posts and the picture of that spirit world indian mushroom of yours mean that you are celebrating with hallucinogenics?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! Just trying to remember a post that didn't include you bragging about some kill you made... hmm... jerk!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

All joking aside... I mirror what the other guys have said. You're an *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* out here man.... err... I mean asset.







See how hard it is for me to say something nice?

Really... we love ya, brother. Thanks for being a part of this. I mean it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You're the real deal, Matt. Your quality of knowledge and attitude paired with your humility make you an outstanding guy and a great leader on the forum!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> You're the real deal, Matt. Your quality of knowledge and attitude paired with your humility make you an outstanding guy and a great leader on the forum!


Eric that means a lot coming from a gentleman such as yourself.


----------

